# GERMAN BEAUTY HOMERS - breeding new colours



## warriec

Hi All, 

I love German Beauties a lot and try to breed them intensively. My problem is that we only have white Beauties in Sri Lanka and sometimes & very rare black ones. I see lots of colours on the internet.

My main question would be how can I make new colours. I was planning to cross a white beauty male to a butter homer female hoping that the some would be butter colour and then crossing the butter young to the father and so on until I get the same shape and colour I want. Is this normally practiced.

If anybody has pictures of German Beauties I would greatly appreciate if you can post some pictures so I can know what other beauties from around the world look like

Thanks

Warriec


----------



## Gbh-Ph

Following

I also want to get the color and the lace of MOF/COF

Wondering gow many generation will it take to get back the GBH body structure like head, body, wattle and beak.


----------

